# $20 Dollar Grow Room (Design on a dime)



## GreenNerd420 (Oct 12, 2010)

This will be the beginning of the most efficient thread on this site. I will track a grow using only bag seed.

I will have a budget of $20. I will provide proof of purchases as well.

This idea was spawned by a crazy conversation spawned in the Live Chat.


----------



## mconn333 (Oct 12, 2010)

that should be wuite the challenge. well not really my first grow was free, for me ne way, had everything laying around..old cabinet,cfls bagseed,white spraypaint, comp fans, and potting soil.


----------



## Nubby Tubbs (Oct 12, 2010)

cant be done.


----------



## d r0cK (Oct 12, 2010)

so where exactly are you starting with this budget?????? do you already have a grow space created? is that gonna include the cost of lights, soil, pot, nutes, reflective material, etc.... prove to me that you can get all that shit under $20..... if its outside then thats a no brainer... if youre doing an inside grow with only $20, youre wasting your time and effort. regardless of some crazy stoned ass conversation you had with someone. how high were you when you were thinking about this? lol


----------



## Nubby Tubbs (Oct 12, 2010)

the electricity alone puts him over 20 bucks.


----------



## JrOne424 (Oct 12, 2010)

I just can wish you luck, because... it's..almost impossible or even IMPOSSIBLE!


----------



## PistilPimp (Oct 12, 2010)

A roll of Gorilla Tape alone cost me 15. I wish someone was taking action on this!


----------



## SCARHOLE (Oct 12, 2010)

Depends how much supplys he can find for free..

I got a NINJA grow cabnet made from trash from work or home. Its bueatyfull.

3x3x2 cabnet free in the trash. 0$
2 -175w mh lights with bulbs 0$ I was soooo lucky to find them! The most expensive part.
white paint 0$
Mirror for the sides an botom 0$ 
Firewire glass to seal the heat up in the top 6 in 0$
Lid an hinges for my cabnet made from a old door painted white 0$
Styrafoam used to raise plants up to lights when the are still vegging 0$
Diy co2,light traps, reflector heat shield
Power stip around the house - 0$
Exhaust fan from a bathroom 15$ dam
HPS conversoin bulb 50$ dam 
=65$ whoot

Check the good wills for your supplys also they are soo cheep.


----------



## budlover13 (Oct 12, 2010)

Good luck! I am always up to follow an interesting grow! I know some posts have said it is impossible, but that would just make me try harder! It may be impossible.(I doubt it). I found a "Drop of Green" setup where a plant is being grown in a 24oz can using led and a small fan. His goal is 2 grams.


----------



## kevindowling (Oct 12, 2010)

That can grow sounds fun.. Could you link it?


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm actually stuck at work right now, but I will definitely give you more info on this thread as the evening progresses. I am planning on using the basics (air, water, light). I'm not planning on making a huge grow out of this. And, no, lol... I wasn't high when I accepted this challenge. I really am still a novice grower, but I have learned enough and I am confident enough that I can make this work by simply investing time in planning. 

I do not plan on having my electric bill part of the equation. Haha. 

Stick around. This isn't going to be that grow room that looks like a cum dumpster. I plan on making this look as slick as possible on a minimal budget. 

I expect many of you to challenge the budget, but please don't jump to conclusions, and most importantly- Don't be rude. I encourage healthy debate, but I'd like to keep flame wars to a minimum.

I'm also open to suggestions! So, please give any suggestions you may have. I can't promise I'll go with them, but hell... for 20 bucks... you can try to setup your own rig and post your pics along with me.

I have good news too- I have a FlipHD cam, so I will be able to give you all some pretty healthy videos too!


----------



## plsfoldthx (Oct 12, 2010)

There's no way to do it unless you cheat. By cheating I mean using your own light fixtures, using your own soil, using your own pots, etc.


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Oct 12, 2010)

plsfoldthx said:


> There's no way to do it unless you cheat. By cheating I mean using your own light fixtures, using your own soil, using your own pots, etc.


I don't plan on using anything I already own. If anything, I may dumpster dive for extremely common items.... bottles, cups, etc, but fuck... who doesn't have some of the stuff laying around? I'm going to try to keep this grow as organic and green as possible.


----------



## Pureblood89 (Oct 12, 2010)

you can grow for real cheap, its called using the sun


----------



## bajafox (Oct 12, 2010)

I like the challange, been planning on doing something similar just for fun after visiting a local flea market 

Good luck, hope it works out


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Oct 12, 2010)

Pureblood89 said:


> you can grow for real cheap, its called using the sun


Yea, but where's the challenge in that?! haha


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Oct 12, 2010)

Highly Affordable Mylar: http://www.amazon.com/Rothco-Emergency-Survival-Blanket/dp/B001J9KXLC


----------



## SCARHOLE (Oct 12, 2010)

Are you going to use free stuff around for the grow?
Or buy everythig for the grow with 20$?

Do you got money going on if you can do it or not?


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Oct 12, 2010)

A highly affordable Veg Bulb: http://www.bulbsnlighting.com/25-watts-triple-tube-cfl-medium-base-sls25-65k.html?___store=default


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Oct 12, 2010)

SCARHOLE said:


> Are you going to use free stuff around for the grow?
> Or buy everythig for the grow with 20$?
> 
> Do you got money going on if you can do it or not?



I plan on using common house hold materials for the grow... Cups for planters, etc.


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Oct 12, 2010)

A highly affordable Flower Bulb: http://www.bulbsnlighting.com/25-watts-triple-tube-cfl-medium-base-sls25-27k-cd.html


----------



## SCARHOLE (Oct 12, 2010)

GreenNerd420 said:


> A highly affordable Flower Bulb: http://www.bulbsnlighting.com/25-watts-triple-tube-cfl-medium-base-sls25-27k-cd.html


Home depot has 22 watters hella cheep like 6 for 10$ or less sometimes.


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Oct 14, 2010)

My thread must not fail. Please converse now.


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Oct 15, 2010)

Talk, damn you. Talk.


----------



## plsfoldthx (Oct 15, 2010)

GreenNerd420 said:


> Highly Affordable Mylar: http://www.amazon.com/Rothco-Emergency-Survival-Blanket/dp/B001J9KXLC


5 dollars with shipping... 25% of ur budget. LOL with only a 20 dollar budget, mylar would be teh last thing on my mind


----------



## moneygrowsonbushes (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah I would forget mylar.

Just get lights, all money on lights and maybe a all in one nute.

Use outside dirt, rainwater, maybe put it in a window too...

on second thought, yeah, just grow it outside if you want to do it for <20


----------



## SCARHOLE (Oct 16, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/207437-21-dollar-grow-room-journal.html


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm neglecting this thread, and I'm sorry. I'll mess with this later. It's not exactly a priority.


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Oct 18, 2010)

This thread is a joke. Of COURSE you can GROW for $20, but this means that you literally have NO concerns about airflow, yield, security, and smell? you cant fix those with good ole greenbacks my brother. I dont care how deep the dumpster is.


----------



## 420fishin (Oct 22, 2010)

when are you gonna get started?any pics of set up so far?


----------



## MMAFanatic (Oct 22, 2010)

Well I did one like this
Rubbermaid tote 28 inches tall and 26 inches long and about 18 inches the other way cost me 3.48 clearance at target
5 bulb bathroom lights 3 bucks at salvation army
5 bulb bathroom fixture 4 bucks Habitat for humanity thing 
6 bulbs of 2700k 26 watt 11.63 Lowes
4 bulbs of the 6500 k were 11.28 Lowes
3 bulbs 42 watt 2700 k they were 7 bucks each at walmart 
2 very large Computer fans were 2 bucks each at Goodwill
2 Extension cords were $1.30 each at walmart to wire the BATHROOM LIGHTS
2 bottles of White Spray paint 1.00 each at walmart
Square Pots were 10 for 8 bucks HTg cheaper at a nursery they might let you have used ones
Nutes were 2.49 and 3.99 
Dirt was Miracle grow like 8 bucks
Electric tape one dollar
I used a kitchen knife to Cut the holes and strip my wire honest
I got almost three ounces my 1st time out out of three plants
used clones and did 12 /12 after two weeks


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Oct 25, 2010)

Alright, guys. I have my setup ready to go. I'm taking pics tonight (hopefully). Sub up, and stay tuned.


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 25, 2010)

i,l be waiting ....hurry..lol


----------



## Harrekin (Oct 25, 2010)

Me too, wanna see how this turns out!


----------



## NLNo5 (Oct 25, 2010)

GreenNerd420 said:


> Highly Affordable Mylar: http://www.amazon.com/Rothco-Emergency-Survival-Blanket/dp/B001J9KXLC


You're going to pay shipping there. Go to the local store and get it down the street for 1USD.


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Oct 25, 2010)

NLNo5 said:


> You're going to pay shipping there. Go to the local store and get it down the street for 1USD.


Everything I setup was from Lowes and cost less than 20 bucks. It's gonna be an interesting setup. I'm pumped. I used a few scrap parts that most anyone would have laying around the house, but other than that, I'd say this is one of the most legitimate design on a dime grows out there. I'm certain it will produce. I'm calling the design "Plant Pods". I'm using two 5 gal. paint buckets... I may upload a schematic just to explain how it will work. It is positively my best idea yet!


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 25, 2010)

upload it and get the ball rolling.


----------



## BCcannabis (Oct 25, 2010)

yeah lets see some pictures or drawings.....or somthing


----------



## xivex (Oct 25, 2010)

Not to be a hater, but for all that hassle and all the shopping around to find all this crap for $20 or less, how much did you spend in gas driving that big ass car around town all over the place and back again to find these cheap deals?



Just another way to look at it..


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 25, 2010)

xivex said:


> Not to be a hater, but for all that hassle and all the shopping around to find all this crap for $20 or less, how much did you spend in gas driving that big ass car around town all over the place and back again to find these cheap deals?
> 
> 
> 
> Just another way to look at it..


 
someone else could have drove him to get the supplies or he could have walked !


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Oct 25, 2010)

xivex said:


> Not to be a hater, but for all that hassle and all the shopping around to find all this crap for $20 or less, how much did you spend in gas driving that big ass car around town all over the place and back again to find these cheap deals?
> 
> 
> 
> Just another way to look at it..


Well, I don't know if you read my thread or not... but I was posting URLs to specific products I intend on using. I see your point, but I don't think it's strong enough to achieve "troll status". Try harder. ;D


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Oct 25, 2010)

This is all you get for now. I'll have the real pics uploaded tonight. Consider this a sneak peak! I know the pic is shit. I had hand drawn the plan, and I really had no intention of trying to redraw it digitally. I don't scan my hand writing either... 

But, I think you'll get the idea with this simple pic.

Plant goes in bottom

Lights and PC fan go on the top

Interior is lined with mylar.

I built it last night. I will show pics, don't worry!


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Oct 25, 2010)

Here is my work thus far. Please please give feedback. I'll give you a recap on the pricing later. I'm a bit baked, and I don't want to blow your mind... Cause I don't think I can give the #s without being an ass.


----------



## sagensour (Oct 25, 2010)

Very cool bro. Lots of type A personalities on here.


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Oct 25, 2010)

sagensour said:


> Very cool bro. Lots of type A personalities on here.


Thanks, man. Nice avatar pic, man. I'm hoping some HPS will get me there soon!


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Oct 25, 2010)

So, the interior is going to be lined with Mylar. I am going to feed a CO2 line into the bucket and use a cooler with dry ice tubed through the top. I'll post a pic of that next. This is looking to be a nice layout. Im thinking this would be a nice way to start testing LED capabilities.


----------



## Kyle Willey (Oct 25, 2010)

*This is so fucking sweet!*
Cant wait to see how this ends up,
Good luck and great thinking!


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Oct 25, 2010)

Kyle Willey said:


> *This is so fucking sweet!*
> Cant wait to see how this ends up,
> Good luck and great thinking!


Meh, it's still a cum dumpster rig, but maybe I can make it look good. We'll have to see. I am trying to find a very affordable 12v power source... Any ideas?


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 25, 2010)

I wish that I had this much time to waste. all this effort to grow bag seed? 
I would have spent that $20 on strippers.


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Oct 25, 2010)

legallyflying said:


> I wish that I had this much time to waste. all this effort to grow bag seed?
> I would have spent that $20 on strippers.


Yea, it's awesome building my own personal cum dumpster.


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Oct 25, 2010)

[video=youtube;_bG6qclm6ko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bG6qclm6ko[/video]

Quick vid of the box. Sorry for the quality.


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 26, 2010)

cool green +rep when you gonna start this op..............peace

spliffbazz


----------



## Harrekin (Oct 26, 2010)

GreenNerd420 said:


> So, the interior is going to be lined with Mylar. I am going to feed a CO2 line into the bucket and use a cooler with dry ice tubed through the top. I'll post a pic of that next. This is looking to be a nice layout. Im thinking this would be a nice way to start testing LED capabilities.


Just for the record man, CO2 is heavier than air and so sticks to the floor,its why dry ice smoke machine smoke creeps along the ground,just bear that in mind when coming up with your design...and for the CO2 to be worth doing you need your temps around 27-28C.


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Oct 26, 2010)

Harrekin said:


> Just for the record man, CO2 is heavier than air and so sticks to the floor,its why dry ice smoke machine smoke creeps along the ground,just bear that in mind when coming up with your design...and for the CO2 to be worth doing you need your temps around 27-28C.


Hmmm... Good point. Any ideas for cheap CO2?


----------



## smokebros (Oct 26, 2010)

yeast, plastic pop botttle, needle


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Oct 26, 2010)

smokebros said:


> yeast, plastic pop botttle, needle


Interesting. I'll check that out. If you had a link, that would kick ass. Thanks, man. +rep


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Oct 26, 2010)

I think I may use aluminum foil, but haven't decided yet. Anyone think I should just stick with mylar?


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 26, 2010)

i personally think you should go with the foil....it will show any noob growers that you dont need alot to grow skunk......peace


----------



## vach94 (Oct 26, 2010)

Foil...true that. It'll help newbies to get a feel for creativity. Just imagine if u had a decent budget and you used this much creativity?!


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Oct 26, 2010)

vach94 said:


> Foil...true that. It'll help newbies to get a feel for creativity. Just imagine if u had a decent budget and you used this much creativity?!


Thanks, man. Yea, I think I may try to continue using this system with LEDs, but I haven't decided yet.


----------



## BCcannabis (Oct 26, 2010)

This looks like it could be used for vegging a mother if space is tight


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Oct 26, 2010)

BCcannabis said:


> This looks like it could be used for vegging a mother if space is tight


As much as I should like your avatar... it kinda grosses me out.


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Oct 26, 2010)

I've put a small 3 gal pot inside the bucket. I drilled 5 holes in the bottom of it. It's going to sit inside the paint bucket, and I will be able to remove it when necessary. The beauty of it is that I will be able to water the bucket, it can drain water from the 3 gallon pot into the paint bucket itself, and by doing so, it should keep a decent amount of humidity in the pod. I am also considering pouring water into the bucket, then lowering the 3 gallon pot (holes drilled) into the water. There (in the 5 gallon bucket), I will also keep an air stone bubbling away. 

...I'm really starting to consider aeroponics for this setup... I'm just not so sure I'm ready.


----------



## BCcannabis (Oct 26, 2010)

GreenNerd420 said:


> As much as I should like your avatar... it kinda grosses me out.


No problem, Gay people dont usually like women anyways


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Oct 26, 2010)

BCcannabis said:


> No problem, Gay people dont usually like women anyways


Yea, totally.


----------



## rzza (Oct 26, 2010)

SCARHOLE said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/207437-21-dollar-grow-room-journal.html


lmao at these 20 dollar grows....


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Oct 26, 2010)

rzza said:


> lmao at these 20 dollar grows....


Nice. Is that your handy work?


----------



## rzza (Oct 26, 2010)

umm no, if it was im certainly not admiting it on riu.

that shit causes fires and i like to grow fire, not start em.


----------



## stelthy (Oct 26, 2010)

Oh dear  Not cool, even if you do have to grow in a bin? here's a few things to think about, you need more light.....alot more, what are you doing for Odor Control? try and add a poor mans Co2 into the equation just to give you a fighting chance, I am interested to see how you handle this challange, nice try but NO cigar ....just yet, Good luck - STELTHY


----------



## acexxacer (Oct 26, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Oh dear  Not cool, even if you do have to grow in a bin? here's a few things to think about, you need more light.....alot more, what are you doing for Odor Control? try and add a poor mans Co2 into the equation just to give you a fighting chance, I am interested to see how you handle this challange, nice try but NO cigar ....just yet, Good luck - STELTHY


hey dawg. i heard you like raining on peoples parades so i got fat joe so he can make it rain while you rain on peoples parades. BRILLIANT.

But seriously i love this guys setup. its pretty much perfect. for an individual plant i think it will be pretty god damn awesome


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Oct 26, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Oh dear  Not cool, even if you do have to grow in a bin? here's a few things to think about, you need more light.....alot more, what are you doing for Odor Control? try and add a poor mans Co2 into the equation just to give you a fighting chance, I am interested to see how you handle this challange, nice try but NO cigar ....just yet, Good luck - STELTHY


I plan on putting 2 more bulbs in on the side... But honestly, two bulbs will be fine for now... I also plan on lining the interior with foil or mylar (considering mylar for safety purposes). I'm not worried about the odor from one single plant. I'm sure that a $1 pack of incense can mask the odor sufficiently. Thus far, I'm up to 10 bucks. So, put that in your pipe and smoke it


----------



## rzza (Oct 26, 2010)

GreenNerd420 said:


> I'm not worried about the odor from one single plant. I'm sure that a $1 pack of incense can mask the odor sufficiently.


your sure eh?

how sure are you? because unless your shit is complete swag, you wont be masking it with inscents.


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Oct 26, 2010)

rzza said:


> your sure eh?
> 
> how sure are you? because unless your shit is complete swag, you wont be masking it with inscents.


I'm pretty sure that odor control will be my biggest challenge. I will do what I can. There's gotta be something I can work out. I'm open to affordable solutions. There's gotta be something...


----------



## acexxacer (Oct 26, 2010)

used to be a thread for one dollar carbon filter somewhere...

EDIT: https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/101248-best-diy-ez-walmart-carbon.html not the exact one i was looking for but looks cheap
DOUBLE EDIT: https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/360383-heres-helpful-trick-odor-control.html even better

try both might work well


----------



## Kart0oN (Oct 26, 2010)

you can buy activated carbon at any pet store place it in mesh bags and put it at the fans it should help absorb some odor not all but its still cheap less than $10 for 1lb even though thats half ur budget lol


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Oct 26, 2010)

I'll have to look, but I may have to remove odor from the equation. I haven't given up yet though.


----------



## SwiftGrow (Oct 27, 2010)

They cheapest thing ive seen is 10$ shop lights a home depot with a 2700k and a 6500 k bulb and a home made bubbleponics system made from pvc, hose, rubbermaid container, hosing, sprayer heads, etc. Even that system was nice and cheap to build but still prolly cost like 200$ once you include mylar or panda film, timers, fans, pumps etc.

Theres is a DWC systems using a cheap black 5gal bucket and 6 cheap cup thing with 1 air pump 1 airstone and some water and a small thing of superthrive i bet you could make a 6 plant dwc system for 20$ and then just put it outside where light is FREE !  

Walmart and the dollar store make most items around a dollar or less only the 5 gal bucket and the air pump are over a dollar really.

do i win ?  
lol


----------



## bubbass (Oct 27, 2010)

Subscribed.
Im very interested to see how this turns out, best of luck to ya man.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 27, 2010)

man this thread is full of haters and for no reason. hope the plant turns out decent man.


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 27, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> man this thread is full of haters and for no reason. hope the plant turns out decent man.


have you made a decision on soil or hydro yet greennerd ? i was looking at hempy buckets i think you should use 1 of them...


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Oct 27, 2010)

SwiftGrow said:


> They cheapest thing ive seen is 10$ shop lights a home depot with a 2700k and a 6500 k bulb and a home made bubbleponics system made from pvc, hose, rubbermaid container, hosing, sprayer heads, etc. Even that system was nice and cheap to build but still prolly cost like 200$ once you include mylar or panda film, timers, fans, pumps etc.
> 
> Theres is a DWC systems using a cheap black 5gal bucket and 6 cheap cup thing with 1 air pump 1 airstone and some water and a small thing of superthrive i bet you could make a 6 plant dwc system for 20$ and then just put it outside where light is FREE !
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if you looked at what I put together so far, but I'm pretty sure I'm fine, man. Go ahead and put yours together, and we can compare. I think your DWC system sounds great, and I'd like to see it put together, but I've already got mine started, and I'm staying on budget thus far. The odor control is where I need help at this point. I assure you that it's not going to cost me 200 bucks, but then again- I'm not building a bubbleponics system.


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Oct 27, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> man this thread is full of haters and for no reason. hope the plant turns out decent man.


I'll be fine. I've had my dealings with trolls. So far, I haven't really had any pop in on this thread yet.  

It's all good, man. But I appreciate the sentiment, because lord knows that as soon as I post this, I'm going to get trolled. lol


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Oct 27, 2010)

spliffbazz said:


> have you made a decision on soil or hydro yet greennerd ? i was looking at hempy buckets i think you should use 1 of them...


I'm going to stick to soil for now. It will be far more affordable, plus I have no hydro experience. I am a soil grower for now, so me setting up a hydro system would kinda be a bad idea right now. I'll def. consider it once I do more research on hydro.

What's a hempy bucket?


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 27, 2010)

look at this thread..https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/13477-hempy-buckets.html


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Oct 27, 2010)

To make a hempy bucket is simple all you need to do is this 

Get your self a bucket any color but clear as you will end up with algae forming as the nutes react to the light .

The size of the bucket can vary from 1 gal (4lt) to 5gal (20lt) ruffly I personally like using a 10 lt bucket and have had up to 14 oz yield from a single bucket but it depends on the strain and given phino .

Once you have your bucket then get a drill and drill a drain hole in the side of the bucket about 2 inch from the bottom , The drain hole can be around 7/16.

And the medium i use is perlite/vermiculite at around 3 to 4 parts perlite to 1 part vermiculite.You can use volcanic rocks but personaly i found the perlite / vermiculite a lot better in many ways.

All you need to do now is basically add the rooted clone or seedling water with nutes and thats it,I would water it daily until the tap root and root system has headed down to the res but once you see a desent growth rate id then start to water every 2 days.

The only thing rong with it is you need to hand water and you get run off from the drain hole thats it and as far as checking your PH well the only time you need to do that is when you mix your nutes i like useing a PH of 6.2 PH


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 29, 2010)

GreenNerd420 said:


> Yea, it's awesome building my own personal cum dumpster.


a smart man rents a cum dumster and then washes with hot soap and water. He sure as hell doesn't lust to own one and then keep it his house and show it off. 

. Cool or uncool, sometimes it's fun to hate, even if this is the equivelant of poking a retarded kid in the eye.


----------



## ifartsmoke (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm doing the same thing in a 50 gal trash can that I found and sanatized!! it's in my bath tub haha. I've got 2 in there but just lined it with foil and white paint, cut 2 holes for vents any my little $2 clip on fans. Genus dude!!


----------



## 420God (Oct 29, 2010)

If I can throw some ideas out there, I built this by just lining a piece of aluminum with mylar then hung a computer fan in it. The lights being hung by an adjustable coat rack which allows me to adjust the light. Because it's round the fan creates a vortex keeping it nice and cool. The light is a 42w actual(200w eq.) CFL and is more than enough to flower a single small plant.


----------



## ifartsmoke (Oct 29, 2010)

and what's with all the grow nazis around here? I've grown the best shit I've ever had in a friggin bath tub, with used pots from a nursery, a ph meter. You don't have to spend a zillion dollhairs on a grow unless your in it for money and status. Dudes are acting like it's a pissing match haha. Just because they don't have the creative juices to think outside what they've been told, seen, or done in the past; doesn't mean anything. Seems they want you to fail so they can justify their 5 thousand dollar grow room with industrial sent removers and $600 light bulbs that you can see from the moon. different strokes for different folks. I for one love finding new, different, and uique ways to grow. But these things do stink huh? lol


----------



## lkymnky77 (Oct 30, 2010)

hempys are cheap easy and even produce..


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Oct 30, 2010)

legallyflying said:


> a smart man rents a cum dumster and then washes with hot soap and water. He sure as hell doesn't lust to own one and then keep it his house and show it off.
> 
> . Cool or uncool, sometimes it's fun to hate, even if this is the equivelant of poking a retarded kid in the eye.


I'm not parading this grow, FYI. It was taken simply as a challenge in the Live Chat. Yea, it is fun to hate.


----------



## DrFever (Oct 30, 2010)

i think insence will work for you only one plant should mask the smell to the untrained nose ) you can also put on your stove cinamin and vanilla extract and boil it friends did it when they trimmed 200 pounds of bud and that masked the smell real good


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 31, 2010)

GreenNerd420 said:


> I'm not parading this grow, FYI. It was taken simply as a challenge in the Live Chat. Yea, it is fun to hate.


fair enough. Thanks for taking the hate in stride. Its a good measure of a man in my opinion. But anyways, bucket, case fan and a battery... should be under $20.


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Nov 1, 2010)

I am bumping this thread, because I want people to like me.


----------



## shaggy42 (Nov 1, 2010)

I was wonderin how much did it cost you exactly and what supplies did you need and buy? I need a cheap fast and easy way to grow. And also is that ok to flower with that setup or are you gonna need a different light for that


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Nov 1, 2010)

shaggy42 said:


> I was wonderin how much did it cost you exactly and what supplies did you need and buy? I need a cheap fast and easy way to grow. And also is that ok to flower with that setup or are you gonna need a different light for that


I plan on flowering with this setup just for testing purposes. I am trying to stay away from using CFLs for flowering as they do not produce high yields. But, to answer your question- Yes, you can flower with this setup, you will just need to change the light bulbs to the 2700k spectrum, and use 5700k for vegging. The entire cost will vary for everyone being I used a few spare parts around the house. Ultimately, it cost less than 20 bucks for the parts. Just go to Lowes. You can get a mylar sheet at Walmart in the camping supply section (get an emergency blanket). I do not prefer using foil, as it conducts electricity. Mylar does not.

Mylar Blanket - $1.00
Light Socket for top center - $2.50
Light Splitter - $1.00
CFL Bulbs x 2 - $5 total
Computer Fan - Free (or $2.50)
Dirt - Free
Power Cords - Free (cut them off an old lamp or something)

So, I have a grand total thus far of - $9.50

Now, I have a lot of free shit. If you want to add in the cost of power cords, and the tedious bullshit, I could break that down, but honestly- You should have those things.


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Nov 2, 2010)

Anyone else got ideas? Kinda lame on the activity-O-meter.


----------



## acexxacer (Nov 2, 2010)

you need a temp and hygrometer that is readable from the outside of the container


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Nov 3, 2010)

acexxacer said:


> you need a temp and hygrometer that is readable from the outside of the container


Good call.


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Nov 11, 2010)

Just started germinating a bag seed.


----------



## 420God (Nov 11, 2010)

GreenNerd420 said:


> Just started germinating a bag seed.


 Are you going to grow it in this thread or make a new journal and provide us with a link?


----------



## P Smith (Nov 11, 2010)

This sounds good, I am new to this whole thing-waitin on seeds from Nirvana as we speak/type-I've got a DWC w/a 3 gallon reservoir and some CFL's right now. Found a good deal on Digital 250W ballast, bulbs, timer, hangers etc for $100, think I should invest the money? The reservoir has cut-outs for 6 plants but I wasnt planning on that many w/the CFL's. If I go w/ the 250W how many would you suggest I try to get going?


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Nov 11, 2010)

420God said:


> Are you going to grow it in this thread or make a new journal and provide us with a link?


I am going to continue in this thread.


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Nov 11, 2010)

P Smith said:


> This sounds good, I am new to this whole thing-waitin on seeds from Nirvana as we speak/type-I've got a DWC w/a 3 gallon reservoir and some CFL's right now. Found a good deal on Digital 250W ballast, bulbs, timer, hangers etc for $100, think I should invest the money? The reservoir has cut-outs for 6 plants but I wasnt planning on that many w/the CFL's. If I go w/ the 250W how many would you suggest I try to get going?


You get what you pay for. If you think you're going to want something bigger in the near future, I'd hold off on getting a 250W. But that's just me.


----------



## grow space (Nov 11, 2010)

i can do it even less..just take a fucking shoe box, throw in 1-3 cfls and a pc fan and you will be even cheaper if thats your goal or did i just beat u or called u out 


Take it easy and good luck man....


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Nov 11, 2010)

grow space said:


> i can do it even less..just take a fucking shoe box, throw in 1-3 cfls and a pc fan and you will be even cheaper if thats your goal or did i just beat u or called u out
> 
> Take it easy and good luck man....


It's a 20 dollar budget to grow decent bud with a decent yield. How large can one plant get in a fucking shoe box? 9"? I think you just lost, actually. The sad thing is, there wasn't a competition...


----------



## grow space (Nov 11, 2010)

i KNOW dude, relax i was joking u noob!


----------



## P Smith (Nov 11, 2010)

GreenNerd420 said:


> You get what you pay for. If you think you're going to want something bigger in the near future, I'd hold off on getting a 250W. But that's just me.


How many plants in your opinion could 250 handle?


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Nov 11, 2010)

P Smith said:


> How many plants in your opinion could 250 handle?


However many you can fit in a 3' x 3' area.


----------



## P Smith (Nov 11, 2010)

GreenNerd420 said:


> However many you can fit in a 3' x 3' area.


 Thanks Green, I will probably start a Journal once I get up and running,


----------



## P Smith (Nov 11, 2010)

thanks Green, I will start a journal once I get up and running. But I will definetly keep checking your progress-Good luck!!!


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Nov 23, 2010)

UPDATE: I have a plant growing in one now. Looks like it is thriving compared to my other plants. I think I like this system. I will be building a bunch of pods.


----------



## rhino1111 (Nov 23, 2010)

pics....................................................................


----------



## Birdyboy (Nov 25, 2010)

Hey green how's the grow going? and how many watts are your CFL's? Just curious


----------



## grow space (Nov 27, 2010)

Phh, a lot of words but no pics...we dont need no poser in here!


----------



## KronDonSmoker (Nov 27, 2010)

Im intrested in seeing how this goes Ill subb up and check it out good luck


----------



## wildponey (Nov 27, 2010)

yes..............PIC'S please


----------



## djruiner (Nov 27, 2010)

since the OP dont have any pics posted...here is how to make a decent setup...on a budget...
cardboard box:$2.00
mylar windshield hood:$2.00
reflective light hood:free...made of cardboard..lined with aluminium foil..switched to mylar.
in/out exhaust fans:$4.00
4 cfl's 2 splitters:$8.00
total $16.00.....yeah...under $20....and the most important part....the pics

after that...i upgraded..needed more space...so for the price of more lights..and a $1.00 mylar blanket..i made this...complete stealth also

and thats how you do grow boxes on a budget


----------



## spandy (Nov 27, 2010)

So for 16 bucks, you managed to commit a felony and all for what? Enought to smoke through the weekend?

Not worth the effort or risk.

I could do alot of things with 20 bucks, but that doesn't mean any of them are worth it.


----------



## djruiner (Nov 27, 2010)

spandy said:


> So for 16 bucks, you managed to commit a felony and all for what? Enought to smoke through the weekend?
> 
> Not worth the effort or risk.
> 
> I could do alot of things with 20 bucks, but that doesn't mean any of them are worth it.


first off...its only a felony if you get caught..and second ive pulled 3 oz out of less space then that....you see that this thread is about growing on a budget...why come in and bitch about whats posted here...thats the purpose of these threads...to share info


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2010)

spandy said:


> I could do alot of things with 20 bucks, but that doesn't mean any of them are worth it.


i agree..you can skimp all you want but the only thing you are really skimmping is your yields


----------



## djruiner (Nov 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> i agree..you can skimp all you want but the only thing you are really skimmping is your yields


not everyone can grow with unlimited funds or space...and some have to keep it small for stealth reasons...if people would just grow for fun and a hobby..and not make growing weed a big prick waving cockfight...then there would be more budget/stealth growers.but the male "i can do better than you" ego takes over.....and just like the little dick guys would say..its not about size..its about technique.


----------



## KronDonSmoker (Nov 27, 2010)

Intresting argument going on I agree with both sides I tend to want to go all out and have a good grow, but I also say to the guy that wants to grow one plant in a bucket becuz he loves to just grow it and post about it on a website with fellow pothead than so be it. Grow it and enjoy it you only live once why waste it hating on someone give them some tips if you know some if you think its dumb theres a back button.


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Dec 1, 2010)

Don't fuck with me. I'm a wizard.


----------



## grow space (Dec 3, 2010)

GreenNerd420 said:


> Don't fuck with me. I'm a wizard.



your a hack !!!post some shit, its your thread, we wanna see your design on a dime! 


But yo money where your mouth is mann!!!! That would be 20 dollars then


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Dec 5, 2010)

grow space said:


> your a hack !!!post some shit, its your thread, we wanna see your design on a dime!
> 
> 
> But yo money where your mouth is mann!!!! That would be 20 dollars then



What are you wanting to see? I posted vids and pics...


----------



## grow space (Dec 5, 2010)

GreenNerd420 said:


> What are you wanting to see? I posted vids and pics...



Where, wheeere?????


----------



## FootClan (Dec 5, 2010)

GreenNerd420 said:


> This will be the beginning of the most efficient thread on this site. I will track a grow using only bag seed.
> 
> I will have a budget of $20. I will provide proof of purchases as well.
> 
> This idea was spawned by a crazy conversation spawned in the Live Chat.


 
I dnt understand the point..... why limit yourself to no budget why not just spend the money and have a good effeicent high yeilding quality grow?? ill never understand the whole idea of doing as little as possible with as little money as possible.....guess i just dont get it


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Dec 5, 2010)

FootClan said:


> I dnt understand the point..... why limit yourself to no budget why not just spend the money and have a good effeicent high yeilding quality grow?? ill never understand the whole idea of doing as little as possible with as little money as possible.....guess i just dont get it


Because people don't want to invest any $ initially. They are under the impression that you have to spend an ungodly amount of money in order to yield enough for your own personal smoke. That is hardly true, and I am trying to put together a thread that will help those people. You and I both know that the bud that comes from this will not be the dankest bud ever, but it will sure as fuck be more potent and higher quality than any Mexican Brick you can find. You know?


----------



## FootClan (Dec 5, 2010)

GreenNerd420 said:


> Because people don't want to invest any $ initially. They are under the impression that you have to spend an ungodly amount of money in order to yield enough for your own personal smoke. That is hardly true, and I am trying to put together a thread that will help those people. You and I both know that the bud that comes from this will not be the dankest bud ever, but it will sure as fuck be more potent and higher quality than any Mexican Brick you can find. You know?


I suppose your right....... however i still feel its counter productive in the long run ......My mom spent years trying to grow using as little money as possible and was never truelly happy with her results....... In the end she had to fork out the money she didnt want to in the beginning and now shes happy with her results..........If she had just spent the money years ago like i had suggested to her she wouldnt have wasted all that time and money getting results she wasnt even happy with. not only that all the money she did spend on crappy gear had to all be re spent on new propor gear later down the road.....She actually spent MORE money in the long run then if she had just forked out the money in the beginning...... So for her being cheap actually cost her more money not less...........

I do see what your saying ............but at the same time i feel i have a valid point aswell.......


----------



## djruiner (Dec 5, 2010)

FootClan said:


> I suppose your right....... however i still feel its counter productive in the long run ......My mom spent years trying to grow using as little money as possible and was never truelly happy with her results....... In the end she had to fork out the money she didnt want to in the beginning and now shes happy with her results..........If she had just spent the money years ago like i had suggested to her she wouldnt have wasted all that time and money getting results she wasnt even happy with. not only that all the money she did spend on crappy gear had to all be re spent on new propor gear later down the road.....She actually spent MORE money in the long run then if she had just forked out the money in the beginning...... So for her being cheap actually cost her more money not less...........
> 
> I do see what your saying ............but at the same time i feel i have a valid point aswell.......


for some its not just about the cost...its about stealth...if you dont have the head space..you cant fit a hps or hid in a grow box...not to mention the heat issues.in my case its not about the money...when i owned my house i had 6 1000 watt hps...now im in a condo that has quarterly inspections...so i cant grow like i used to...i had to go more stealth.so i saved my money on lights,co2 generators,inline fans,carbon filters...and got cfl's...is it the best..no..not by a long shot...but if you look closley on here..those that KNOW how to grow can pull it off without spending a ton of cash...anyone can grow decent plants if they spend a ton of cash...but the people with real talent dont have to spend 1k on a setup...i can show you some cheap ass cfl grown bud that will go up against any big time..big money grows....to me..the people spending $1,000 or more on a grow are the same type of guy that buys a vette when he hits 50...its all a big ego driven prick waving cock fight


----------



## FootClan (Dec 5, 2010)

djruiner said:


> for some its not just about the cost...its about stealth...if you dont have the head space..you cant fit a hps or hid in a grow box...not to mention the heat issues.in my case its not about the money...when i owned my house i had 6 1000 watt hps...now im in a condo that has quarterly inspections...so i cant grow like i used to...i had to go more stealth.so i saved my money on lights,co2 generators,inline fans,carbon filters...and got cfl's...is it the best..no..not by a long shot...but if you look closley on here..those that KNOW how to grow can pull it off without spending a ton of cash...anyone can grow decent plants if they spend a ton of cash...but the people with real talent dont have to spend 1k on a setup...i can show you some cheap ass cfl grown bud that will go up against any big time..big money grows....to me..the people spending $1,000 or more on a grow are the same type of guy that buys a vette when he hits 50...its all a big ego driven prick waving cock fight


 
Well i manage a prop215 dispensary in Ca and i personally see every strain that comes into the door i talk to the growers and from what i seen i call bolongia on what you said.......I never see top quality A grade cannibas roll in the store from poeple using funky CFL lights and scrapped togeather equipment...... Maybe our idea of top quality differs but when people go to a cannibas dispensary they dont want fluffy funky buds grown for a CFL lights........anyways my point didnt have anyting to do with stealthy ......I live in an aprment and my grow is completly steathy and i use a 1000w light.......so i dont get what your saying by has to be cheap to be stealthy.... infact i think that being stealthy actually cost me more money...I had to buy silencers and sound damping material etc etc,,, being stealthy cost me MORE not less


----------



## djruiner (Dec 5, 2010)

FootClan said:


> Well i manage a prop215 dispensary in Ca and i personally see every strain that comes into the door i talk to the growers and from what i seen i call bolongia on what you said.......I never see top quality A grade cannibas roll in the store from poeple using funky CFL lights and scrapped togeather equipment...... Maybe our idea of top quality differs but when people go to a cannibas dispensary they dont want fluffy funky buds grown for a CFL lights........anyways my point didnt have anyting to do with stealthy ......I live in an aprment and my grow is completly steathy and i use a 1000w light.......so i dont get what your saying by has to be cheap to be stealthy.... infact i think that being stealthy actually cost me more money...I had to buy silencers and sound damping material etc etc,,, being stealthy cost me MORE not less


becuase people growing with cfls dont normally have the giant yields...if they are limited on funds and or space...they are not growing to sell to legal weed slingers...they are growing for personal use...and your cost is that high because your using a high watt light..all that other crap isnt needed with cfl's..inlines/fans to keep it cool..noise reduction...all that isnt needed with cfls.all you need is lights,nutes,medium...your comparisons are pointless..if you want to spend gobs of money on a grow...by all means do it...just dont wave your precious med card around while claiming having to do it stealth...if you in a state where people can grow legally...of course they are not bringing you non-cfl grown plants..so why are you.they dont have to use them..no need to be stealthy if its legal.check out some of the cfl/ghetto grow threads on here...just as good and as big as any other grows on here...again...its not people trying to impress other people...its people growing for the hobby of it...to not pay the god awful prices some people/dispensaries charge


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Dec 5, 2010)

FootClan said:


> I suppose your right....... however i still feel its counter productive in the long run ......My mom spent years trying to grow using as little money as possible and was never truelly happy with her results....... In the end she had to fork out the money she didnt want to in the beginning and now shes happy with her results..........If she had just spent the money years ago like i had suggested to her she wouldnt have wasted all that time and money getting results she wasnt even happy with. not only that all the money she did spend on crappy gear had to all be re spent on new propor gear later down the road.....She actually spent MORE money in the long run then if she had just forked out the money in the beginning...... So for her being cheap actually cost her more money not less...........
> 
> I do see what your saying ............but at the same time i feel i have a valid point aswell.......


Oh, I 100% agree about just jumping in and doing it, but I think that this is a good "entry level" budget for a grow. Once you can grow well using this method, you should definitely consider getting better gear. However, I'm actually pretty confident that this little setup I made will be yielding some decent bud.


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Dec 5, 2010)

djruiner said:


> becuase people growing with cfls dont normally have the giant yields...if they are limited on funds and or space...they are not growing to sell to legal weed slingers...they are growing for personal use...and your cost is that high because your using a high watt light..all that other crap isnt needed with cfl's..inlines/fans to keep it cool..noise reduction...all that isnt needed with cfls.all you need is lights,nutes,medium...your comparisons are pointless..if you want to spend gobs of money on a grow...by all means do it...just dont wave your precious med card around while claiming having to do it stealth...if you in a state where people can grow legally...of course they are not bringing you non-cfl grown plants..so why are you.they dont have to use them..no need to be stealthy if its legal.check out some of the cfl/ghetto grow threads on here...just as good and as big as any other grows on here...again...its not people trying to impress other people...its people growing for the hobby of it...to not pay the god awful prices some people/dispensaries charge


Yea, I mean, it isn't going to be some super dank that will put you in a coma, but it will definitely serve it's purpose if it is grown properly. I wouldn't go as far as saying CFL > HPS or MH, but still. CFL grows (when done correctly) can produce "better than average" quality.


----------



## djruiner (Dec 5, 2010)

GreenNerd420 said:


> Yea, I mean, it isn't going to be some super dank that will put you in a coma, but it will definitely serve it's purpose if it is grown properly. I wouldn't go as far as saying CFL > HPS or MH, but still. CFL grows (when done correctly) can produce "better than average" quality.


yeah...thats what im saying..yeah hps is better..but thats not the point..not everyone has the space/money to go and blow on weed...for most its just a hobby...i mean damn..its herb..dont take the shit so seriously


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Dec 5, 2010)

FootClan said:


> Well i manage a prop215 dispensary in Ca and i personally see every strain that comes into the door i talk to the growers and from what i seen i call bolongia on what you said.......I never see top quality A grade cannibas roll in the store from poeple using funky CFL lights and scrapped togeather equipment...... Maybe our idea of top quality differs but when people go to a cannibas dispensary they dont want fluffy funky buds grown for a CFL lights........anyways my point didnt have anyting to do with stealthy ......I live in an aprment and my grow is completly steathy and i use a 1000w light.......so i dont get what your saying by has to be cheap to be stealthy.... infact i think that being stealthy actually cost me more money...I had to buy silencers and sound damping material etc etc,,, being stealthy cost me MORE not less


If you have the $, you should definately consider purchasing better equipment. It is completely pointless to grow with CFLs if your intention is to produce "super high quality" bud. You will grow decent bud, but it won't be the quality that is produced using HPS. My method here is simply to get people started with bag seed and a twenty dollar bill. It's a rather cool concept. It is meant to inspire people. My intention of posting this thread wasn't really to show you how to "just save money". It's also about the ultimate goal: To show people how easy it is to grow with minimal investment. Once you find the need to upgrade to better equipment, you will be ready to make educated decisions on what gear to purchase based on your space available and environmental conditions for cooling. This is a perfect thread to share with people who are looking to "get their feet wet".


----------



## djruiner (Dec 5, 2010)

i just dont get why people come on threads like this just to put down the way they grow...great..your surrounded by top quality weed..yippy..im proud of you...i guess people dont get that some people have kids,bills,....a life...and dont want to spend tons of money on growing.thats why there needs to be threads like this so the ego boosting growers can do their own thing and let the "small time" growers do their thing...maybe i should go around to all the big grow op threads and tell them they are doing it wrong just becuase they dont do it like i do


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Dec 5, 2010)

djruiner said:


> i just dont get why people come on threads like this just to put down the way they grow...great..your surrounded by top quality weed..yippy..im proud of you...i guess people dont get that some people have kids,bills,....a life...and dont want to spend tons of money on growing.thats why there needs to be threads like this so the ego boosting growers can do their own thing and let the "small time" growers do their thing...maybe i should go around to all the big grow op threads and tell them they are doing it wrong just becuase they dont do it like i do


Don't take it too personally. I know exactly what your'e talking about though. People who pop in just to remind you that CFLs suck. It's kinda tacky, but I know that not all of them do it just to rub it in your nose. I think some people just have a have a hard time sharing their experience in a tactful manner. Honestly, I don't think anyone who has contributed thus far has been too terribly troll-ish. 

It's really all about how much money you have, plain and simple. But as far as the better bang for your buck, this grow would be perfect for anyone wanting a quick, easy, and affordable method to grow.


----------



## legallyflying (Dec 5, 2010)

This has to be the gayest thread ever. Sorry but you started it two months ago and there hasn't been one picture or actually advice that your supposed to be " diseminating to the broke masses"

you should be 2-3 weeks from harvest by now and all you got is a thread full of nuh-uhs and ya-huhs. 

Like the other guy said, cfl buds suck balls. Don't risk being arrested to grow weak ads shag bud. Let the guys with the capital to start a real grow room provide you with buds that will get you laid, not buds that people will laugh at. 

Gotta love the Internet for being able to voice your honest opinion.


----------



## FootClan (Dec 5, 2010)

djruiner said:


> i just dont get why people come on threads like this just to put down the way they grow...great..your surrounded by top quality weed..yippy..im proud of you...i guess people dont get that some people have kids,bills,....a life...and dont want to spend tons of money on growing.thats why there needs to be threads like this so the ego boosting growers can do their own thing and let the "small time" growers do their thing...maybe i should go around to all the big grow op threads and tell them they are doing it wrong just becuase they dont do it like i do


I didnt come into the thread to put anyone down......Im just offering a different perspective here.......IMO its better to spend more upfront and get good equiment then started off with as little as possible.....ITS MY OPINION i post it because i want people to know that they have options and that spending 20 bucks on a grow yes is cheap but if your like me you dont want to expermient for years tell you get it how you want it. if your like me you want to spend the money up front and have a GREAT yeild on your FIRST GROW.......now some may want to go your way and only spend 20 bucks and try and turn nothing into somting but i know theres people who will benifit from doing it right the first time and those are the people i post for not you i already get that you think CFL and 20 bucks its good i get it.....I However think its a joke and would laugh at any grow put togeather on 20 bucks.......

If people want to do it your way thats fine it wont hurt me i only speak up agiasnt you for the people who are on the fence and only see your point of veiw well now they see my point of veiw too and they can make up there OWN mind....but dont jump in and act like im not suppose to disagree with you as if its a personal attack on you......


----------



## FootClan (Dec 5, 2010)

legallyflying said:


> This has to be the gayest thread ever. Sorry but you started it two months ago and there hasn't been one picture or actually advice that your supposed to be " diseminating to the broke masses"
> 
> you should be 2-3 weeks from harvest by now and all you got is a thread full of nuh-uhs and ya-huhs.
> 
> ...


suck balls lol yes like i said i work at a dispensary if CFL's were so great then all my venders would be using CFLS.....lol


----------



## acexxacer (Dec 6, 2010)

HPS is so amazing and cfl is such crap I couldn't grow a houseplant under a cfl LOL HPS makes me get so hard when I see a light and it can never make plants stretch and any bud grown under it comes out as the best bud ever I mean it's scientifically proven. I work at three dispensarys and when someone brang in bud grown under a cfl I tested it and it was so amazing but then he told me it was cfl so I just threw it away. 

/sarcasm


----------



## grow space (Dec 6, 2010)

This thread is a fail, and the user who started this crap is just wasting all of your time, hes a fucking hack!!!!!


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 6, 2010)

GreenNerd420 said:


> Anyone else got ideas? Kinda lame on the activity-O-meter.


Digging the frugal approach GreenNerd.

As for suggestions, do what I do, look in skips/dumpsters. Repurpose things, just generally improvise. 

My cab that I'm in the process of building at the moment has cost me very little.


----------



## FootClan (Dec 7, 2010)

acexxacer said:


> HPS is so amazing and cfl is such crap I couldn't grow a houseplant under a cfl LOL HPS makes me get so hard when I see a light and it can never make plants stretch and any bud grown under it comes out as the best bud ever I mean it's scientifically proven. I work at three dispensarys and when someone brang in bud grown under a cfl I tested it and it was so amazing but then he told me it was cfl so I just threw it away.
> 
> /sarcasm


glad we agree...

/sarcasim


----------



## doowmd (Dec 7, 2010)

View attachment 1311036
good idea......bad follow thru.


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Dec 14, 2010)

doowmd said:


> View attachment 1311036
> good idea......bad follow thru.


I apologize. My priorities somewhat shifted as of recently. I can assure you that while I was growing using this system, it rocked. I am very sorry for not getting back with you all. My paranoia has been pretty wicked lately. I suppose it's a phase, and I hope that it stops soon.


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Dec 14, 2010)

grow space said:


> This thread is a fail, and the user who started this crap is just wasting all of your time, hes a fucking hack!!!!!


Why? I listed what I wanted to use to grow with, I listed prices, and I built the "pod". It works...


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Dec 14, 2010)

legallyflying said:


> This has to be the gayest thread ever. Sorry but you started it two months ago and there hasn't been one picture or actually advice that your supposed to be " diseminating to the broke masses"
> 
> you should be 2-3 weeks from harvest by now and all you got is a thread full of nuh-uhs and ya-huhs.
> 
> ...


Dude, I built the kit that I was set out to build. I haven't had anyone asking me for any "advice" at this point. Just pictures. I am currently on the hunt for a new job, wife's preggo, and I'm working on my real grow room. Yes, I haven't been up keeping my "20 dollar budget thread" as far as posting actual pictures of the plants. I realize that this may be crushing for some people, but it's simply not a huge priority right now. That's all. 

And furthermore, if you're in a fucking thread who's title is "$20 Dollar Grow Room (Design on a dime)", do you think anyone has the intention of using HPS. I could give a fuck less if you're impressed with CFLs or not. I could care less. It is inevitable that a majority of first time growers will use CFLs, and this thread's intention was to show people how to get the biggest bang for their buck, and obviously you missed that point.

This little grow setup compared to a 600w HPS is like comparing apples to oranges. I didn't title the thread, "How to grow pro rated bud with a limitless budget". So fuck off with your arrogant assumptions. I have nothing to prove to you or anyone else here. Sorry I "let you down". Perhaps you shouldn't look at threads with such "misleading" titles?

Gotta love the internet for being able to voice your honest opinion.


----------



## grow space (Dec 17, 2010)

FAIL FAIL FAIL..Threads are worthless without pics, backing your great story!


----------



## dukesherb (Dec 17, 2010)

$20 may be a little much to ask for, but making a functional grow box for the bedroom doesn't have to be expensive. $100 and you can grow top notch bud in a 3x2x3.5 box without a problem. HPS, hydro, and two crystal haze clones. I've got two rubbermaid storage totes, one on top of the other, as my grow area. Got a 120 watt hps in the top with one inlet and one outlet computer fan supplying air and keeping it cool. A simple Ebb and Flow hydro system has the little girls booming. Just gotta do some topping and training to spread out the canopy, but should get easily an ounce. And dank looking weed at that. So YES, it is possible.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Dec 20, 2010)

My first grow was in a window an it costed less than 20$ But it was worth way more in terms o knowledge an experience.
My grow box is buit for 90$ 
I grow GREAT bud in it.
Low dollar = big proffit.
Heres a pic of my lil ladys since threads are worthless with out a pic, lol.

I have seen guys do small grows with T-5s that put my shit to shame with small HIDS.
If you dont believe me check this guy out hes a NINJA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkIRyjN29cE Best cfl grower I ever seen.

Cfls are also great for New growers, once they see what a HID can do, an they got the space, theyll usualy switch over. 
No need to Bag on them.
Im kind of let down by you experienced growers, rather than sharing knowledge, an help, all you do is Bitch an act like haters.

Some of the un helpfull condicending posts piss me off.
I think we have a responsibility to help new growers by kindly sharing knowledge, not by treating them like Lamos cause they are just starting an want to learn how to grow before any big investments.

Cheep is were it all starts.


----------



## cowboylogic (Dec 20, 2010)

Pureblood89 said:


> you can grow for real cheap, its called using the sun


A poster of the sun is hard to beat.....used one last grow. Heat was a bit of an issue but I managed............


----------



## WWDave (Dec 20, 2010)

Why not combine two crafts? Growing and brewing. You can buy 5 gal. buckets of grape juice and make some nice wine. Very easy to do. Pipe the CO2 from the air lock on the wine to the plants. The wine should be ready about the same time as the smoke. About 5 gal. of wine with some good bud sounds like a real party to me


----------



## datpiff (Dec 20, 2010)

wow can't believe yall actually wasting your time on a 20$ grow. It's the biggest waste of time this dude should really be bored or something or really broke. anyone growing with cfl is wasting their time. if your not using a mh, hps, led, induction light you are a fool! like someone said in a previous post... might be good for veggin a mother but other then that its a big waste!!!


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Dec 21, 2010)

datpiff said:


> wow can't believe yall actually wasting your time on a 20$ grow. It's the biggest waste of time this dude should really be bored or something or really broke. anyone growing with cfl is wasting their time. if your not using a mh, hps, led, induction light you are a fool! like someone said in a previous post... might be good for veggin a mother but other then that its a big waste!!!


Coming into a thread titled $20 dollar grow, and then bashing CFLs is also a waste of time... This grow is to get someone setup with the basic elements required to grow. Once they can grow using the kit I setup, they should be fine using HPS or MH. This kit is really just setup to show people that you can grow decent bud with little investment. A lot of people may only want something just to smoke and not have to worry about setting up a self contained ventilation system or purchasing an HPS kit that costs +$100. If you read the entire thread, you wouldn't be making comments like this.


----------



## datpiff (Dec 21, 2010)

i scanned thru 9 pages on non sense.... I think its much more misleading then anything. a beginner should start with 250w hps minimum.... I personnally would give em a 400 what to put in their closet with a couple pots and a bathroom fan to suck the hot air out. with some pots and soiless mix and some a & b product. They can add additives as they learn or i can recommend a few if they absolutely want it. you cannot be ready to grow with bigger lights from using cfl's and a cheap ass setup... I think a smaller setup similar to a regular one is the best bet of learning how to upgrade after... after using your method he still wont know about intake and exhaust or how close to put the bigger lights to his plant... he will be confused about how to control the heat etc... these are the things you want to expose a beginner to so he learns and can be a 4x4 tent after with the knowledge already in hand just applying it to a bigger setup.


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Dec 21, 2010)

datpiff said:


> i scanned thru 9 pages on non sense.... I think its much more misleading then anything. a beginner should start with 250w hps minimum.... I personnally would give em a 400 what to put in their closet with a couple pots and a bathroom fan to suck the hot air out. with some pots and soiless mix and some a & b product. They can add additives as they learn or i can recommend a few if they absolutely want it. you cannot be ready to grow with bigger lights from using cfl's and a cheap ass setup... I think a smaller setup similar to a regular one is the best bet of learning how to upgrade after... after using your method he still wont know about intake and exhaust or how close to put the bigger lights to his plant... he will be confused about how to control the heat etc... these are the things you want to expose a beginner to so he learns and can be a 4x4 tent after with the knowledge already in hand just applying it to a bigger setup.


I agree, but you first need to understand the plants prior to using that equipment. All-in-all, there is no "right or wrong" way. It's all about preference. I preferred to spend next to nothing on my first grow venture, and then started purchasing higher end equipment.


----------



## datpiff (Dec 21, 2010)

to each is own but I would never tell someone to go that route. if you dont have 200$ to invest plus some good seeds for 50 to 60$ your not teaching him anything that could make him better later. but hey grow on have fun!


----------



## iTzJT (Dec 22, 2010)

Yo u should probably use some foil or somethin instead of mirrors. it actually eats more light then reflecting it.

Puff, Puff, Pass.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Dec 22, 2010)

iTzJT said:


> Yo u should probably use some foil or somethin instead of mirrors. it actually eats more light then reflecting it.
> 
> Puff, Puff, Pass.


I dont believe white is more reflective than mirrors (an you cant convince me otherwise, lol )
An Im cheep as hell an get mirror for free.
If i flashed you with a mirror outside youll be blinded , if i do it with white wood nothing happens.
I had it white an believe its much brigher with mirrors.
Diffused light is week light, i want High inteneity light,
My entire lil cab is a pollished reflector. Its given me no problems.


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Dec 23, 2010)

datpiff said:


> to each is own but I would never tell someone to go that route. if you dont have 200$ to invest plus some good seeds for 50 to 60$ your not teaching him anything that could make him better later. but hey grow on have fun!


Elaborate?


----------



## sike89 (Dec 23, 2010)

SCARHOLE said:


> I dont believe white is more reflective than mirrors (an you cant convince me otherwise, lol )
> An Im cheep as hell an get mirror for free.
> If i flashed you with a mirror outside youll be blinded , if i do it with white wood nothing happens.
> I had it white an believe its much brigher with mirrors.
> ...


umm mirrors eat light.... but do what ever you want. they also cause heat spots ive heard.
*edit*
let me go a little further into this since some people may like a little more detail than "it eats light" lol
everything "Eats light" except "light" now mirrors are AMAZING for reflecting light, if used properly and angled you CAN actually use them for growing the higher quality mirror the better, but realistically its just much easier to use mylar or black and white plastic. not if you have been following you may notice ive said mirrors do not work and that mirrors do work. thats because this is one of those topics that will never end.. IMO mirror is near useless but others seem to think if used properly they are amazing, if it works for you then go for it, but for simplicity use mylar/emergency blanket/ panda/black and white plastic.


but besides that..

a grow for 20$ is EASY even if you have to buy EVERYTHING (this is not including electricity.
pot 1$
soil 5$
1 40w cfl under 12$
dollar store extension cable 1$ and plug in light socket less than 1$

with taxes you might be at 22$

IMO you wont get very much useful bud out of it but i can nearly guarantee the bud you get off the plant will be worth more than 20$

now to anyone saying its useless to start growing on a small budget.. your dumb, experience is worth SO much my first grow was in a cardbord box with lights i found around the house bag seed and dirt from my back yard and water. END OF STORY still ended up with bud to smoke and learning about the process. to go out and spend 400$ on your first attempt at a grow is only good if your lazy and buy a grow tent/kit then yeah who cares but you have done nearly nothing. your just waiting... where is the fun in that? if your all about production and sales i guess then thats what your after. i just think everyones first grow should be filled with errors plant problems and shit going wrong lol makes you use your head and you can be proud of what you have grown and enjoy every second of it.

but i guess this could just be me. also could be rambling


----------



## datpiff (Dec 23, 2010)

most of us grow for our self and might share with a couple of friends but your most likely growing a product u will want to smoke and enjoy. so a 20$ grow isnt capable of giving you the quality you should be striving for. you might aswell stick to chin-dro. I grow my own so I know theres no chemicals used on what i'm smoking, I know its flushed properly, I select what strains I want to smoke, And I wanna smoke the best quality weed I could possibly grow. And I wanna do that from the start. My first grow was hard enough with the right equipement. you don't need to complicate things even more. follow the trend it works. if u want a small grow get a small tent like 2x2x4 throw in a 150w to 250w hps some computer fan or maybe a suncourt 4" fan there pretty cheap 2 to 6 pots some organic soil some organic nutrients some cheap ph testers a ppm stick will save many rookie errors and your small grow sounds like it can produce something decent. little cheap dollar store fan will do also etc.. I think a rookie would appreciate this knowledge as a start off alot more. because you're sending him in the right direction from the beginning. now he just has to upgrade as he feels the need to and it wont be all new to him when he switches to a bigger system. it will be alot more similar and easier to apply the previous knowledge.


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Dec 24, 2010)

datpiff said:


> most of us grow for our self and might share with a couple of friends but your most likely growing a product u will want to smoke and enjoy. so a 20$ grow isnt capable of giving you the quality you should be striving for. you might aswell stick to chin-dro. I grow my own so I know theres no chemicals used on what i'm smoking, I know its flushed properly, I select what strains I want to smoke, And I wanna smoke the best quality weed I could possibly grow. And I wanna do that from the start. My first grow was hard enough with the right equipement. you don't need to complicate things even more. follow the trend it works. if u want a small grow get a small tent like 2x2x4 throw in a 150w to 250w hps some computer fan or maybe a suncourt 4" fan there pretty cheap 2 to 6 pots some organic soil some organic nutrients some cheap ph testers a ppm stick will save many rookie errors and your small grow sounds like it can produce something decent. little cheap dollar store fan will do also etc.. I think a rookie would appreciate this knowledge as a start off alot more. because you're sending him in the right direction from the beginning. now he just has to upgrade as he feels the need to and it wont be all new to him when he switches to a bigger system. it will be alot more similar and easier to apply the previous knowledge.


You are speaking purely from your own personal preference. You clearly never smoked from a decent CFL grow. The quality of the bud this kit produces is much better than any schwag or reggie out there. So, if you're wanting to learn to grow on a ridiculously minimal budget, and you want something better than Reggie, but not as potent as BC Bud, you have found the right thread. If you think you're going to grow some thick dank, you shouldn't be looking at a thread that exaggerates the minimal cost of growing. Obviously, this kit is the cheapest thing you can get, but I guarantee that people have spent far more money than what I have on this kit, and their bud didn't come out like this. I'm not saying it is some heavy dank, but it's def. no schwag. 

Yea, I see your point, and I agree with you! BUT You and I both know that a vast majority of the first time growers will try to use shit they've already got, they will buy shit that is cheap, and they are uncomfortable buying equipment that is OBVIOUSLY used for growing bud. People are paranoid when they first start, and a lot of them want to use equipment that isn't suspicious. My god, start your own thread and show a newbie starter kit using HPS. I'll sub. Until then, please fuck off. No offense, but you're preaching to the choir. I'm simply not trying to show how to grow using HPS or MH. CFL is what a majority of the new guys use, so I came up with an effective and cost efficient way of doing that. If you have a problem with it, you can start your own thread and I will be sure to come in there and tell you how most of the new people growing won't use HPS, and we can go round and round, but that'd be fucking stupid. Because it's all about each person's situation and how they intend on growing. 

I agree with you, so don't write me back and continue this. I will consider starting a new grow in this pod and I will try to get some better pics next time around. I apologize that I didn't keep the thread up to date. 

For the record, I also have a 600W CAP Nextgen ballast, hood, and 600W Digilux bulbs (MH and HPS). This thread was made as a challenge given to me on a chat forum. I'm not trying to be the pioneer of growing with CFLs........


Fuck I need to smoke. Typing too much... Peace.


----------



## Michael Pitts (Jan 9, 2013)

I think a good answer would be to do the cfl grow first, then move on to what datpiff feels should be the first set-up. The cfl is like Try-outs, datpiff's is like exhibition games, then you move onto bigger things. You can do datpiff's without the try-outs, but might as well do them anyway, if you've got the time. Give you time to save some money for the exhibition season.


----------



## BSD0621 (Aug 30, 2013)

Do any of you remember OverGrow?? Also, you'd be surprised how much of a waste HID's are considering they aren't even in the correct light spectrum for veg/flowering. CFL's, believe it or not, when use correctly can overdo a HID grow hand's down. It has been proven on OverGrow. But if you want, waste you money on a $1500 grow room... You are putting your money in the business man's pocket and out of yours lol.

To the OP. Keep it going.. If you have your mind set you will blow loads of buds over these people who have no idea or a clue on anything and just like spewing shit...
I guarantee you can get over a OZ a plant if you cover the whole plant with CFL's


----------

